

Mineception – MINECRAFT IN MINECRAFT - josephwegner
http://www.planetminecraft.com/project/mineception---minecraft-in-minecraft/

======
Sonicmouse
I don't play minecraft... So I have no idea how this is "cool" or "neat"

The comments in TFA show a lot of enthusiasm.

Can anyone explain?

~~~
aphistic
Minecraft has a very basic "electronics" system called redstone that allows
you to create basic structures like AND/OR/XOR gates with various wire,
torches (devices that power other things), switches and buttons. What they did
is take this basic system and make a game that runs within the game using
them.

There are some mods for the game that give easier access to higher level
structures (single block gates, for example), so it may have used those but I
can't tell from this page.

